# I finally DID it!



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I booked my flight to Nationals. Cheese, I labored over all the different possible combinations for hours and hours. So, after all that, I ended up booking my first choice...a commuter to LA and non-stop to Orlando. Same coming back. It was just more than I expected to pay, but so much easier.

*I'm going to Nationals :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Now that would be worth the trip from here to there to meet you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Now that would be worth the trip from here to there to meet you!!!!!!!!!!!



Aw gee, Sandi :blush: Is there any hope that that might happen?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea, Sylvia. So glad you did it. :chili::chili: This will be a Nationals to remember. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yayyyy!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam so happy for you. You Girls and fluffs are going to have a great time. I Just hope you all remember to take lots of pictures for Me and Yogi**
*If i had good health id so be there!!!!!*
*But ill have fun thru all of you. Nickee**

*Hey Who will i write too-ill miss my Peeps!! Yogi**


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

YAYYYYYYYY:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:You go girl. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

artytime:I'm so glad you're coming.artytime:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Does everyone go to show their dogs or just to visit??? I'm only a 2 hour drive from Orlando. What is the fee to get in etc???*


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yay Sylvia!!! I can't wait to meet you in person! Don't worry, I'm just half insane. The rest of the time I'm just crazy.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So happy for YOU!!! :chili::chili:

Going to be a wonderful time with lots of amazing people!:wub::wub:

Please promise you will post lots of pictures :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome!!! I'm so glad I get to meet you finally! Obi says he's happy too


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Does everyone go to show their dogs or just to visit??? I'm only a 2 hour drive from Orlando. What is the fee to get in etc???*


No, everybody isn't showing. We go to meet each other and our fluffs and to see all the beautiful Malts parading their stuff. There is a rescue raffle, seminars and so much more. It doesn't cost anything to get in, although the hotel may charge for parking. If you register it costs $10 and then you get a goody bag that is worth more. You really should come.

*Everybody* else....'cause I am lousy at multi-quoting, thank you so much for your encouragement. :wub: I just can't wait.

Now I have to get busy making prizes for the rescue raffle. 

Oh, and I promise to take lots of pictures for the aunties who can't make it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Aw gee, Sandi :blush: Is there any hope that that might happen?


It isn't looking promising, but I haven't given up completely. I think one can register into April. It would also mean 2 back to back trips to the US--and an international move & 2 sets of house guest (l is a family of 5). I just don't know if I can manage it strength wise.
Of course I would want to fly down & see Marco too!!!!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so happy for you Sylvia!! Hope you all have a great time!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't forget to fill out the form that Aastha created!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/80-maltese-showing-information/133346-info-natls-attendees.html


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm about an hour and a half from Orlando and have decided to go. I've never been to anything like this before, but I'm so looking forward to meeting all of you. I booked my hotel room yesterday and will be arriving on Wednesday, May 1st and checking out on Saturday, May 4th.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh now I just have to be well enough by then to go. Luckily, I live an hour away and can play it by ear.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, so exciting! How great that you are going! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

maggie's mommy said:


> I'm about an hour and a half from Orlando and have decided to go. I've never been to anything like this before, but I'm so looking forward to meeting all of you. I booked my hotel room yesterday and will be arriving on Wednesday, May 1st and checking out on Saturday, May 4th.


Yayyyy, can't wait to meet more members of my SM family.:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh YEA!!!!! We'll all get to meet!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, Sylvia arty: So happy you found a combination of flights that will work. Nonstop from LA sounds great even if it cost more!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

This is going to be a blast!!! Can't wait!!! Will there be an SM event like other years? Like a pizza party or a dinner?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

lynda said:


> Yayyyy, can't wait to meet more members of my SM family.:thumbsup:


Can't wait to meet you too! Are you bringing any of your babies or coming solo?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am getting happier by the minute. I reminded myself that it is more than 3 months away. So, even though I won't get to meet everybody here...I am super excited to get to meet all of you....OMG....Ava, I will meet Ava!!!! and Obi, and Chachi & GiGi and Gustave and Cassie and Gracie and Maggie maybe Ben and all the show dogs and more and oh..oh..I better stop, my heart is beating too fast, I better do something else.

Bibu and Kissie?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> I am getting happier by the minute. I reminded myself that it is more than 3 months away. So, even though I won't get to meet everybody here...I am super excited to get to meet all of you....OMG....Ava, I will meet Ava!!!! and Obi, and Chachi & GiGi and Gustave and Cassie and Gracie and Maggie maybe Ben and all the show dogs and more and oh..oh..I better stop, my heart is beating too fast, I better do something else.
> 
> Bibu and Kissie?


LOL, don't get too excited about meeting Ava....she's a VERY SHY girl....LOL....she looks very outgoing on-line...but she's very intro-verted in person.... :blush::blush:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

We can only do the last day, her SM dress has come, the bow soon. We will find you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> LOL, don't get too excited about meeting Ava....she's a VERY SHY girl....LOL....she looks very outgoing on-line...but she's very intro-verted in person.... :blush::blush:


I had already reminded myself to curb my enthusiasm...I promise I won't come on strong. But will she give me her pawtograph?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave is excited to meet you! And so is his mommy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

How are you ladies getting from the airport to the hotel? I called the hotel and they said a taxi from Orlando International Airport is about $60 and its about $200 from Orlando Sanford Airport....yikes!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bibu said:


> How are you ladies getting from the airport to the hotel? I called the hotel and they said a taxi from Orlando International Airport is about $60 and its about $200 from Orlando Sanford Airport....yikes!


Maybe when we have all sent our info to Aastha, we can start to co-ordinate to share cabs. I am arriving at 6PM Tuesday...anybody want to share a cab?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

maggie's mommy said:


> I'm about an hour and a half from Orlando and have decided to go. I've never been to anything like this before, but I'm so looking forward to meeting all of you. I booked my hotel room yesterday and will be arriving on Wednesday, May 1st and checking out on Saturday, May 4th.


Pat, so glad that you, too, have decided to come. Are you bringing Maggie?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to rent a car, it seems to be much cheaper for the entire week. Parking is complimentary at the hotel too. I'm flying into Orlando Sanford so $400 round trip for a taxi was just not doable for me!  I will be arriving Sunday evening but will stay with my cousin for 2 nights and will arrive at the hotel on Tuesday for the party! :chili: If we plan to go out for dinner or something (I believe it was Reva who had brought up the idea in another post) I'll have a car and we can carpool. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

educ8m said:


> Pat, so glad that you, too, have decided to come. Are you bringing Maggie?


I am going to bring Maggie. She's very shy and scared of people she doesn't know, but I got a stroller for her and am hoping that it will make it easier for her to adjust. It just came yesterday and I put her in it for a short time and she didn't seem to mind it. I'm going to take her to Petco today and try it there. Should be a good test. I have two months to get her used to it.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so jealous you guys! I would love to meet you all but it is not in the cards this year. We are saving our pennies in the hopes of doing a little vacation to celebrate my big 4-0 this year  . Also my DH's company is in the middle of a location move, so it's a wee bit stressful around here. Anyway, yall please remember to take TONS of pictures for us all!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> I had already reminded myself to curb my enthusiasm...I promise I won't come on strong. But will she give me her pawtograph?


 
Sure! ......that is if you still want it..after meeting little Tempest, Elaine's two pound long coat chihuahua...

She's not shy and is a total lover girl!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh...Sylvia, I am so HAPPY for you!!:chili::chili: I wish I could come just to see you...you will have so much fun!! :wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She looks like a "tempest in a tea-cup!":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

maggie's mommy said:


> Can't wait to meet you too! Are you bringing any of your babies or coming solo?


Yes, I am bringing two, Chachi and Gigi, but I won't have to worry about them cause Sylvia is taking them both when she arrives:biggrin:. They are both very friendly, Gigi more than Chachi though. Gigi just loves everybody. She is 4lbs of pure sweetness.:wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope you enjoy!!!! and yes please take lots of pictures that way we can all see the fun!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> Yes, I am bringing two, Chachi and Gigi, but I won't have to worry about them cause Sylvia is taking them both when she arrives:biggrin:. They are both very friendly, Gigi more than Chachi though. Gigi just loves everybody. She is 4lbs of pure sweetness.:wub:


I'm putting dibs on Chachi for some cuddle time, Lynda. :tender: You know me and him Gee I really wish I was bringing Tyler but I have a feeling I'll be able to just get myself around by that time. I guess if I make miraculous improvements in my rehab I'll try to bring him. Otherwise I have a lot of lap time available. :wub:
I might be renting a car. Not sure yet but I think I'm staying at a hotel 2 miles away where I've stayed before. Tho I might just cab it a lot. Easier not to worry about the rental and esp return of the car.


----------

